# rabbit that like to sit on my shoulder



## stranger23 (Nov 11, 2010)

i ive recently got a little baby dwarf rabbit she is 8 weeks old, i want to put her in with my 2 boys that have been neutered but while we are bonding them i get her out for cuddles and to run around in the pen, while she is having cuddles she gets up and sits on my shoulder and nuzzles under my chin its very cute but is there a reason she does this the boys have never done it?


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

My mini lop does that also and so do my guinea pigs, I have no idea why.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

my mini lop used to do that when she was younger, she was hand reared though so i put it down to that although not sure if it actually was the cause


----------



## stranger23 (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe its just coz she is young then and likes a cuddle


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww am very jealous...none of mine have ever done anything like that  :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My 2 frenchies have always done that, they try to sit on my shoulder nad hide their heads under my chin. They are getting a bit big to do it now 

*Heidi*


----------

